# Artists who use markers!



## LittleBlue (Aug 29, 2008)

Calling anyone who uses markers!
I really wanna get some markers and I wanna know which ones are better - Prismacolour or Copic?

I find that Copic is more expensive on Ebay... but I don't know if they are better.

Could anyone help me, please?


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 29, 2008)

Copics are better.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 29, 2008)

Copic.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 29, 2008)

I haven't had much experience with Prismacolor, but Copics are really nice.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 29, 2008)

Copics are better but Trias are the best.


----------



## LittleBlue (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone ^_^


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 30, 2008)

people use markers


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2008)

I use markers, but only shitty ones because I'm poor! And not very often, either. :\


----------



## shikoku (Aug 31, 2008)

Copics are my favourite. I had a hard time blending with Prismas. I think the base for the markers is different. My copics were more ... runny and blended amazing with layers, yet controlled. Also, Copics can be refilled. Not sure about Prismas, but mine dried out super fast and sucked.


----------



## JVW (Sep 1, 2008)

I've been using Prismacolors for years. They are wonderful, especially since they came up with a better fine point tip. The old ones really sucked.

Copics are probably better, based on my limited experience with them. Plus they are refillable, which is a plus.

Still, if you're going to use markers a lot get ready to lay down some cash.


----------



## Stormslegacy (Sep 1, 2008)

Ultimately, Copics are not only better, but cheaper because when you count the cost of a refill and a marker, you technically pay only 2 dollars each fill (at least, at normal retail).  If you do a lot of marker work it saves money in the end and there is a significant quality jump between copics and prismas.  I use prismas, but I'm switching over to copics as my local artstore is getting in the full copic display, thus no shipping costs!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.dickblick.com/zz221/39/?wmcp=google&wmcid=products&wmckw=22139-1089-9011


----------

